# Mi rifle season



## Fifelaker (Nov 15, 2012)

Good luck and be safe. Heading out here in a minute to try for the mystical whitetail Buck(at least in the nw corner).


----------



## greendohn (Nov 15, 2012)

Hope you have a good day afield. Whether your hunting for meat or a trophy, I hope you do well. Be safe.

The Hoosier guv'ment don't trust us with hi-power rifles, I use a Remington 1100 12 gauge. Ya' gotta get close to get a shot when your lobbing Volkswagen size slugs at 'em. A couple years ago they allowed us to start hunting with "antique" rifle rounds,,I'd sure like to take one with my .243,,


----------



## Genius. (Nov 15, 2012)

They don't allow us to hunt with rifle over here. Shotgun and muzzle loader for us


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 17, 2012)

Genius. said:


> They don't allow us to hunt with rifle over here. Shotgun and muzzle loader for us



Move north. Almost anything goes up here. In a season I will use 700 Remmy in a .280, 760 Remmy in 30.06,94 Win in 32 Win Spl. 12 ga. 00 buck. It all depeneds on where I am hunting as which gun I carry.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 18, 2012)

Good luck guys and stay safe.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been useing a Remington 20ga, slugger with buckhammers for the last couple of years Here in the lower.








Before that I used a Remington 700ML 54cal. Still what I carry during ML season.

 Al


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 24, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> I've been useing a Remington 20ga, slugger with buckhammers for the last couple of years Here in the lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About where is "here in the lower"?


----------



## Genius. (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice deer Al

I took for granted you were from up top


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 25, 2012)

We have a place on Big Bay De Noc. But that buck came from St. Clair county in 2010.

I've been wanting one of those huge racked monsters from the southern corn fields since seeing so many on big buck night MI. Outdoors.


 Al


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 25, 2012)

Slipping behind the house this morning. I use mossy 20 or my TC 50 Cal. Nothing but slick tops in the freezers this year. Nice dusting of snow this morning.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 25, 2012)

With 2 buck tags left I couldn't pass up a really screwy looking spike this morning 30yds broadside. Not gonna be eating heart from this one.


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 7, 2012)

3 weeks of ML season starts today in about 2 hours give or take a few minutes.

Seen a nice buck yesterday near where I'll be hunting while running my dog. 

Lots of does and fawns. Many of the fawns are bucks too.











 Al


----------

